# Wiring Atlas turnouts/switches



## penlu (Dec 9, 2010)

Very simple question! I have several Atlas turnouts, some manual, some powered. But they're all used so did not come with "instructions" for wiring! 

I finally found 2 powered ones that work, but when I had them connected the switch engine engine got hot enough to start melting the plastic!

So, do I have my wires crossed? Which wire goes where? 



I've searched the forum, and no luck.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

penlu said:


> I finally found 2 powered ones that work, but when I had them connected the switch engine engine got hot enough to start melting the plastic!
> I've searched the forum, and no luck.


If the plastic began melting, then there's a better than good chance that you destroyed the switch machine, as to make them work requires only the slightest, quickest touch of a button. 

What is the correct wiring method? Attach switch machine (of the part that you melted) to the switch. With the switch machine and the switch control box (Little flat panel that has a button on top) facing towards each other, one wire attaches to the middle screw of the switch machine. The opposite end of this wire attaches to the middle screw of the switch control box. Two other wires attach to the left and right screws located on each side of the first wire and both of their opposite ends are then connected to the corresponding screws on each side of the first wire as well on the switch control box. 

Two other wires are then attached to the two screws on the left side of the switch control box at the very end of it. The other ends of these wires are then attached to the two AC screws on your transformer. The two screws on the right side of the switch control box are for the addition of other switch control boxes, as each remote switch has it's own switch control box. If you have more than one switch control box, they can all be mounted together going from left to right, via little flat metal connectors. If you don't have any, they can be purchased just about anywhere that sells Atlas track. 

If after your wiring is complete and the switch works but routes the train in the opposite direction of what you wanted, simply switch over the left and right wires attached to the front of the switch control box with each other (put left where right is, and right where left is). Though this may sound somewhat complicated, the diagrams of this are extremely easy to understand

Atlas offers a very easy to understand basic wiring book concerning all Atlas products. If you're going to be using Atlas switches, controllers, sellectors, etc., then I strongly suggest this book. I have refered to this same book from time to time for over 30 years. For me, it's indespensible. It sells for less than seven dollars. Here's the address of where you can buy one. http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/product-p/atl-bk12.htm

Routerman


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the short version - these are momentary coil machine. you need to apply a short pulse of power to toggle them. look into CDU (capacitor discharge unit) circuits


----------



## penlu (Dec 9, 2010)

tankist said:


> the short version - these are momentary coil machine. you need to apply a short pulse of power to toggle them. look into CDU (capacitor discharge unit) circuits


So I might have had it wired right, but since I was "playing" with it it got too hot?

But no... even just sitting there it was too hot.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

it got hot because you energized the coil and it was "just sitting there" energized. you do not apply constant power to these


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

My switches have three color wires. Red,Yellow and green. The yellow goes to the middle screw-common. The other two go red to right,green to left. Ya have to hook them up the same way at the activating button. pete


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

norgale said:


> My switches have three color wires. Red,Yellow and green. The yellow goes to the middle screw-common. The other two go red to right,green to left. Ya have to hook them up the same way at the activating button. pete


When purchasing these remote switches new, each will come with a piece of five strand ribbon wire. Rarely though is this wire long enough. This same color ribbon wire can be purchased at hobbyshops and online model railroading sites. However, this same type of wire can also be purchased at places such as Radio shack, lowes and home depot for a heck of a lot less. The only real difference is that it may be made of altogether different colors. This really doesn't matter, as it will still work just as well.

Routerman


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Would the five strand wire be what is needed for DCC? Pete


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

norgale said:


> Would the five strand wire be what is needed for DCC? Pete


Pete, I don't know as I don't model in DCC. I'm sure that one of the DCC modelers here will be glad to answer your question. 

Routerman


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok, First I would like to tell you that the switchs use Momantary on switches. They only need power to move to the direction you want. I found some of the momentary center off switches on EBAY. You want the center off so if you press it on direction the swich will move in that direction. you will need to wire the center contacts with you hot(power) lead and the other two to your switch. on the switch itself ground the center contact. I destroyed one finding this information out. happy modeling.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

norgale said:


> Would the five strand wire be what is needed for DCC? Pete


your question is to ambiguous. 

coil machines need either 2,3 or 4 wires to connect depending on type. Atlas is a common pole machine so total of 3 wires required to connect to device that you using as your switch machine driver. that device maybe a stationary DCC decoder (with built in Capacitor Discharge Unit -CDU) , a plain CDU with leads to connect push-button. or just a simple push button for those not really concerned about reliability.


ADD:
here is my experience with building a CDU
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2246


----------

